# kernel upgrade. modules.error not found ERROR

## kevinlux

Hi all,

I've compiled and installed few days a a go the new kernel 2.6.26-r1 gentoo. No problems it worked perfectly.

Yesterday i had to do some changes in my configuration so i have modified my .config through xconfig and after doing

```
make bzImage && make modules_install
```

An error occured:

```
cp: cannon stat ' /usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1/modules.order' : no such file or directory

make: *** [_modinst_] Error 1
```

someone can help me?

thanks in advance

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that you have copied your bzImage inside your /boot and then you have rebooted ?

Also, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

```

----------

## kevinlux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, are you sure that you have copied your bzImage inside your /boot and then you have rebooted ?
> 
> Also, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

sorry for my question... but why i have to copy bzImage into Boot directory if the modules doesn't compile and install?

If all will be okay i will copy bzImage...

The error is this : 

```

     ............................

    BUILD arch/x86/boot/bzImage

Root device is (8, 1)

Setup is 12472 bytes (padded to 12800 bytes).

System is 1845 kB

CRC 732b572c

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#3)

cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1/modules.order': No such file or directory

make: *** [_modinst_] Error 1

```

Here are the output of the commands that you ask

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Sep 2008 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/dottout"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl alsa avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode esd ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lirc logitech-mouse mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl pic png pppd python qt3 quicktime readline real reflection rtsp session spl sse ssl svg tcpd threads tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vorbis win32codecs wma x264 x86 xorg xosd xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

the ls -la command 

```
total 3

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  192 Sep 30 19:33 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  440 Apr 20 17:26 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Sep 30 19:33 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 1496 Jul 19 21:31 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  728 Apr  7 19:54 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root  936 Sep 30 19:42 linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1

```

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

well, your problem is that you just built the bZimage and NOT the modules.

Just drop:

```
make && make modules install
```

Appart from that, even behing gentoo sources, emerge (as far as I know) does not have any relation with that.

To compile the kernel, the compiler to be used will be the one symlinked to /usr/bin/gcc and NOT the one described in /etc/make.conf

But again, please someone correct me if I'm wrong.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

[quote=ZeuZ_NG]To compile the kernel, the compiler to be used will be the one symlinked to /usr/bin/gcc and NOT the one described in /etc/make.conf

But again, please someone correct me if I'm wrong.[/quote]

You are mostly correct. The make command without arguments will use the default compiler, whatever it may be, to compile the kernel. If you're cross-compiling, you need to specifically declare which compiler (standard or cross) will be used to do the make

If you want anything fancy, like distcc support, you have to add that all to the make command. For instance, if I'm cross-compiling the kernel on this machine, I'd enter a command like this:

```
make CC="distcc i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" -j32
```

This tells make to use distcc and the i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc compiler specifically, and to compile 32 jobs in parallel.

You are right that the settings from make.conf do not concern the make command outside the realm of emerge.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## kevinlux

thank you very much!

this solved my problems

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey pappy thanks for that info, so I can clearly now compile the kernel for my old cyrix ~150mhz here on my q6660  :Smile:  !!!

kelvin, would you mind adding [SOLVED] to the entry? That would help other users with the same problem locate a solution that works.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome. I'm glad I could help.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## needlern1

After the fact, it appears that the original problem of no modules being built for the 2.6.26.x kernel might be that the linux link was aimed at the 2.6.24 kernel

```
cp: cannon stat ' /usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1/modules.order' : no such file or directory

make: *** [_modinst_] Error 1
```

```
the ls -la command

Code:

total 3

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  192 Sep 30 19:33 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  440 Apr 20 17:26 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Sep 30 19:33 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 
```

Bill

----------

